# Solved: Convert Powerpoint to DVD???



## JessAnn (Jan 2, 2003)

Does anyone have thoughts/knowledge on how I can convert a Powerpoint (office 03) presentation with audio into a playable DVD? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. thanks


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Snagit to avi, convert to dvd.

http://www.techsmith.com/snagit.asp?CMP=KgoogleStm


----------



## tajsimmons (Nov 30, 2003)

JessAnn

see
Convert presentations to VHS or DVD video
http://www.pptfaq.com/FAQ00156.htm

Cheers
TAJ Simmons
microsoft powerpoint mvp

awesome - powerpoint backgrounds
http://www.awesomebackgrounds.com


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Freeware .... Just record the PP as it plays ...
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Reviews/r1075.html
Get it from here ... http://sourceforge.net/projects/camstudio/


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

turn each slide into a picture, and make a slideshow dvd (yey!) solved.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

In Camstudio ... You have the option to show (capture) the cursor, or Not.


----------



## Crispie (Jul 17, 2006)

yea, i use presentation to video converter
it works :up: for me


----------

